
Qt vs. JavaFX by Sequality {Showcase} - jcelerier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh6K-yEp_JY
======
chapill
JavaFX doesn't even do ARM linux anymore. Qt is basically the only option on
such hardware now. It seems odd they don't recommend Qt bindings for Java
applications here or on their wiki though.

[https://wiki.qt.io/Language_Bindings](https://wiki.qt.io/Language_Bindings)

